# Cam shaft sensor...



## Tim330Cic (Jan 4, 2002)

I had to have my cam shaft sensor replaced on Friday. The "check engine soon" light came on last Tuesday afternoon. It stayed on for a couple of short trips ealry in the evening but was off again on Wednesday morning. I took it to the dealer on Friday and they replaced the sensor. I've hard of a few other people having a similar problem. What is the deal with this sensor? Why would it go "bad"? What exactly does it monitor?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

I had to have it replaced on my M3 as well after a CEL. It is a cam position sensor and I assume that's what it does.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

It is one of those things that just comes across as defective from time to time. It is by no means a common part to fail, unlike the thermostats or final state units that BMW is known to have problems with. Occasionally, failure of the part can cause the vehicle to be undrivable. 

Don't worry and keep on driving!

BTW, Tim- I forgot to mention to you that your car is now eligible for a Brake Fluid Flush at BMWs expense whenver you want to take it in. Your production date was 7/00.


----------



## Tim330Cic (Jan 4, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *It is one of those things that just comes across as defective from time to time. It is by no means a common part to fail, unlike the thermostats or final state units that BMW is known to have problems with. Occasionally, failure of the part can cause the vehicle to be undrivable.
> 
> Don't worry and keep on driving!
> 
> BTW, Tim- I forgot to mention to you that your car is now eligible for a Brake Fluid Flush at BMWs expense whenver you want to take it in. Your production date was 7/00. *


Thanks for stopping by the fest. I didn't realize that you were over here too.

I was quite happy to have my car fixed on the spot like that. Very cool! :thumbup: I've noticed some recent brake squeaking. I haven't had time to check the wear gaurd yet. My next service is about 6K away but I should probably have the brakes looked at before that and get the fluid flush done. I just always hate to part with my car with the beatiful sunny days that we've been having. Maybe I'll give you a call next week sometime.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tim330Cic _
> *
> 
> Thanks for stopping by the fest. I didn't realize that you were over here too. *


This has been my "home" since the new year. I abandoned ship at the 'org a while back. I check in from time to time but nothing like I used to.



> *Maybe I'll give you a call next week sometime. *


It'll take about an hour, we can do something first thing in the morning if you want to hang around for it.


----------



## Tim330Cic (Jan 4, 2002)

DrBimmer said:


> *
> 
> This has been my "home" since the new year. I abandoned ship at the 'org a while back. I check in from time to time but nothing like I used to.
> 
> It'll take about an hour, we can do something first thing in the morning if you want to hang around for it. *


Thats an idea. I'll give you a call next week sometime. Thanks!


----------

